

Big Mess o'Wires  BMOW 1 - wallflower
http://www.stevechamberlin.com/cpu/category/bmow1/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Even though this is the more direct link, the discussion seems to be over
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=630154>

